# LOVE My New Gloves



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I realize that winter is not here yet, but it was 39 and drizzling rain this morning when I went out to train. I wore my SSG 10 Below gloves and they are fantastic!! My hands stayed warm and dry. They are not super bulky so there was no problem shooting the training pistol with the gloves on.

Waterproof and warm - who could ask for more??!!


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Where do you buy the gloves? Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The best price I found online was at www.adamshorsesupplies.com


----------

